

Anything worth knowing about CS can be found within 3 jumps from this page - viggity
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Donald_Knuth

======
ether
Well, the page _does_ start with a link to "computer science":)

------
mithaler
Have you proven this assertion?

~~~
viggity
Yes.

------
viggity
Whenever I get a little bored, I load Knuth's page and just start clicking
around, its amazing the stuff that I've learned!

